# Infidelity



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

- "Hi honey. This is Daddy. Is Mummy near the phone?"

"No Daddy. She's upstairs in the bedroom with Uncle Paul......."

(After a brief pause) "But honey, you haven't got an Uncle Paul."

"Oh yes I do, and he's upstairs in the room with Mummy, right now."

(Brief Pause) "Uh, okay then, this is what I want you to do. Put the phone
down on the table, run upstairs and knock on the bedroom door and shout to
Mummy that Daddy's car just pulled into the driveway."

"Okay Daddy, just a minute." (A few minnutes later) "I did it Daddy."
"And what happened honey?"

"Well, Mummy got all scared, jumped out of bed with no clothes on and ran
around screaming. Then she tripped over the rug, hit her head on the dresser
and now she isn't moving at all!"

"Oh my God!!! What about your Uncle Paul?"

"He jumped out of the bed with no clothes on, too. He was all scared and he
jumped out of the back window and
into the swimming pool. But I guess he didn't know that you took out the
water last week to clean it. He hit the bottom of the pool and I think he's
dead."

(Long Pause)

(Longer Pause)

"Swimming pool? Is this 486-5731?"


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
you may appreciate one I posted earlier on affairs....

mrs coope


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

